# eSET: We Speak Tech



## MNicolai (Jul 2, 2009)

There are some vague mentions of ESTA's eSET program around the forum and in the glossary, but what is it really about in the depths of it? I understand the purpose, but not the magic behind the curtain. For anyone who uses it, is it worth the subscription fee for the materials that you are granted access to?

For those who don't know about it at all, check it out here:
ESTA Foundation - Essential Skills for the Entertainment Technician - About ESET, Identifying the Need, Providing a Solution, Program Overview & Components, Volunteers Needed​


----------



## subtonic (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't think they've actually started it yet - just announced their intentions.

From how I understand it - eSET will be a web-based training resource. ESTA seems to have already started moving in this direction with ETCP. They recently announced that they're going to let people take practice ETCP certification exams over the Internet. I can't find a link to that right now, but it is mentioned on their Facebook page:

Entertainment Technician Certification Program (ETCP) | Facebook

I think you'll probably hear more about eSET pretty soon.


----------



## dwt1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Folks:

eSET (Essential Skills for Entertainment Technicians) is a web based glossary of over 2200 terms identified by industry leaders as important to entry level entertainment technicians. In addition to the glossary, there are assessments for each of the ten disciplines with answer keys so that you can test yourself or, in the case of educators, their students.

This is the initial version of eSET, updates will follow and eventually, it will become a larger resource for data pertaining to a vast array of entertainment technology information.

You can see elements of the site at ESTA Foundation - Essential Skills for the Entertainment Technician - About ESET, Identifying the Need, Providing a Solution, Program Overview & Components, Volunteers Needed

Hope this helps. Also, I do sit on the committee that identified the terms and am co-chair the committee that put the site together.

Thanks,

Dana


----------



## subtonic (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah, I see.

So eSET should make it so that these kinds of threads don't exist as much:

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/2462-ok-what-leko.html


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jul 2, 2009)

This is all very exciting as good news to me as I plan to go the ETCP route in my future.


----------



## dwt1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi:

Yes, and also to help cut through the jargon, regionalisms and misinformation. For instance leko is in the glossary but it refers the user back to "Ellipsoidal Reflector Spotlight". Further, it shows that Ellipsoidal, ERS, Leko, Profile are all synonyms.

As a case in point, a few years ago I was hiring some lights for a workshop and asked for some ellipsoidals. The dealer was silent and then said, "oh, you mean lekos." I knew what he meant but he initially didn't understand me. Hardly a deal breaker, but it brought up a good point. Sometimes we simply don't speak the same language.

The terms in eSET we vetted by a committee of industry professionals, educators and union folks. We attempted to simply describe what it was we were addressing, identify jargon and provide what we believe to be a more definitive answer to a question like "what is a leko?"

Thanks,

Dana


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 2, 2009)

So what does a subscription give me access to? A glossary, practice tests for individual disciplines, anything else? Is there anything beyond this in the works for eSET that we should keep an eye out for

Also, how long does a subscription last?

By the way, thank you Dana for identifying yourself and for your work to further develop eSET.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwt1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello:

Thanks for your note and good wishes, at present that is all you are going to get (besides what you have identified and PDF downloads of each discipline). As the site grows and we have the funding, we will have tools for you to personally organize information for retrieval by you, your students or crew. This might include data sheets, manuals, how to videos and the like.

That being said, we are getting good feedback from educators who are simply seeking guidance and materials for what the industry believes to be essential terminology for the new
kid (and some of the old ones as well).

The subscription is good for one year.

Hope this helps.

Dana


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll be signing up later today with that in mind. I'm certain other people here at CB will as well, given a one-tear student subscription is only $10.

Please keep us informed of any updates to the program. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwt1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello:

I'm pleased that you're going to subscribe. Please let me know what you think. Also, Derek Lefew from Controlbooth is also on the committee.

Thanks,

Dana


----------



## porkchop (Jul 2, 2009)

Holy jargon Batman, I looked at the sample assessment and it's so wrapped in jargon that I may have missed them all or gotten all of them right, I have no idea. That's a rough exam, but a good one for establishing a set of proper names for the educating environment I guess.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 2, 2009)

I looked at the sample as well and it's not even appropriate nor does them justice to call them trick questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwt1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Folks:

I take it that the first pass was a tough one...

Would you like the answers?

1. Smoke Machine

2. Pattern Holder

3. Remote Head

4. Roto Lock

5. Embellishment

The same frustration that you might be facing plagued us as well as we developed definitions. Just what do you call this or that. We found this to be especially true with devices like smoke machines...so many people call them foggers...hazers, etc. As you get into the site and desire to send feedback on definitions, please weigh in.

Thanks,

Dana


----------



## porkchop (Jul 2, 2009)

So I got 1 out of 5, maybe that means I'm hard to communicate with when it comes to theatre.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 2, 2009)

I got a 3 out of 5 via process of elimination. That last question I hardly got because of my prior knowledge of costuming, though.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 2, 2009)

Now that I have my subscription, I'm gawking at the terms list and have no idea where to begin.


----------



## dwt1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi:

Thanks for subscribing. Don't feel too bad about missing some...it is just so diverse and when you get out of your area of expertise then it really gets overwhelming.

My plan for use with my students is to identify those terms that they really need for the material we're studying and then directing them to the definitions. Good examples would be
"ellipsoidal reflector spotlight", "pattern holder" and "fresnel". 

Where I have found it especially helpful is when I am out of my area and am trying to identify something. You can go into the search function for "All Disciplines" and type in what you think the definition might be. I have found that many times I get the term I'm looking for. Try typing in "gobo" and it will lead you back to pattern. Also, you might try 3 pin connector and it will take you to either "stage pin" or "XLR".

Hope this helps.

Thanks,

Dana


----------

